# NEW: iPhone SAS app!



## Drew

The iPhone SAS Mobile app is now available. See this page for more details: http://goo.gl/eBjW9


----------



## Ventura

This is awesome


----------



## cybernaut

Thanks! I just downloaded it for my Ipod Touch, a few minutes ago.


----------



## phoenixwright

Any chance that us Android users will have an Android version of this app?


----------



## Drew

phoenixwright said:


> Any chance that us Android users will have an Android version of this app?


We currently have an android app:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f41/mobile-apps-for-sas-forums-128082/


----------



## phoenixwright

The Android app came out before the iPhone app? You don't see that very often! lol. Thanks.  I downloaded it now.


----------



## littlepickles

I would totally get this except my mom can see which apps I download and she doesn't know about my SA. :<


----------



## rdrr

I'm scared to let Steve Jobs and his fruit company know I have SA... BTW how does the chat work w/ the app?


----------



## Drew

rdrr said:


> I'm scared to let Steve Jobs and his fruit company know I have SA... BTW how does the chat work w/ the app?


Chat currently does not work with the app.


----------



## lanzman

Got it. Awesome. Thanks


----------



## MarshmallowGuru

Got it! Wooot.


----------



## MrZi

i've got it - it's good, but i've got a problem....if i click a thread, it goes to the 1st page, there's no option to go to a certain page, appart from the bar at the top - if a threads got 2000 pages, i can't scroll through the bar at the top till page 2K!


----------



## Desi

Am i the only moron that doesnt know what the difference is.  Whould it be a good idea to download this app? What difference would it make? Or is it bettee if im using my phone??? :/


----------



## aanner

cool app, I'm on it now and use it almost daily!!


----------



## Drew

MrZi said:


> i've got it - it's good, but i've got a problem....if i click a thread, it goes to the 1st page, there's no option to go to a certain page, appart from the bar at the top - if a threads got 2000 pages, i can't scroll through the bar at the top till page 2K!


I've reported this issue to them. They have yet to release an update. I'm hoping that it will come soon! 



Desi said:


> Am i the only moron that doesnt know what the difference is.  Whould it be a good idea to download this app? What difference would it make? Or is it bettee if im using my phone??? :/


If you have an iPhone, you may like to use the app for an experience that feels more natural on the iPhone. There are some bugs and missing features at this point.

You can also just navigate the forums normally on your phone or access a mobile version of the site through:
http://m.socialanxietysupport.com/


----------



## MrZi

thanks drew for that.


----------



## beherit

nice! getting this.


----------



## anthrotex

I think the app is how I found this place.


----------

